# Chicago 2010: Nissan 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition, First Live Photos



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Tucked away in a quiet corner of the Chicago Auto Show, Nissan displayed, for the first time, its new 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition. Celebrating 40 years since the 240Z landed in the U.S., the 40th Anniversary Edition model starts out as a well-equipped manual-transmission Touring model equipped with the Sport Package which includes the SynchroRev Match transmission, a front lip spoiler and rear spoiler, Nissan's impressive sport brakes, a limited slip differential and 19-inch Rays forged wheels.

Added to this is a special "40th Quartz" paint job and a red leather interior. Other highlights include red brake calipers; a high luster smoked wheel finish; 40th Anniversary badges on the rear hatch and front strut tower brace; red painted door trim; red stitching on the center stack, shift boot and steering wheel; 40th Anniversary stitching on the seatbacks and floormats; a plaque of authenticity and a special car cover.

Set to go on sale this Spring, the 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition is priced from $38,860.

More: *Chicago 2010: Nissan 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition, First Live Photos* on AutoGuide.com

Check out our full gallery of photos below and see our complete *2010 Chicago Auto Show coverage here*.


----------

